# Okay, so just how long ago..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......did it become okay and appropriate for guys to hug one another when shaking hands? 

I'm tired of it and won't be participating any longer. :watching:

I'm not giving up my man card to anyone.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

The problem is if he grabs your butt or looks in your eyes while hugging. LOL


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

muckaleewarrior said:


> The problem is if he grabs your butt or looks in your eyes while hugging. LOL


Yes.....that would most definitely be a problem! :numbchuck:


----------



## Malcap (Apr 19, 2016)

Some old buddies at my range kiss one another. I guess it's a "brotherhood" thing.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Here you go:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure that calls for revoking one's man card... I shake hands with casual friends and acquaintances, but for guys I've served with in the military or in LE I'll pull in for a hug if we're close friends... for they are my brothers and family to me, especially if we haven't seen each other in a while. I think it's a way of saying that person means more to you than a casual acquaintance.

No **** in my book.

I'm pretty secure in my manliness, lol.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't know about the military thing, except it wasn't done in the USAF in the 50s. 

In general, the male hug seems to be an adoption of the abrazzo.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Abrazzo?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

Casual acquaintances get a hand shake. Friends get the bro-hug. Close friends get a bear hug. I'm not a touchy-feelly person, but I've adapted to the times.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My sons and my bros ( those I served with) get hugs every one else a hand shake.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so now, if I pull back and don't hug, I'm going to be thought of stand-offish? 

Geez, how I long for the good ole days, when a firm handshake was sufficient. :smt102


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL - this thread.

I'll shake hands with a guy but I only hug women...& only if they start it. I only (automatically) hug animals.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I still hug my teenage grand sons, but that's as far as I care to go with it. Makes me feel creepy.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Abrazzo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Abrazo (I spelled it wrong)

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/abrazo

It's a Latino "arm hug". A fairly formal thing, actually.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hugs are very appropriate for the special people in my life. (Hugs) Many times I'm holding in the tears , sometimes there aren't any ,,,other times the tears are wiped away. 
:smt1099


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Paratrooper,
THANK YOU for starting this thread. I hate the whole "bro hug" thing. I'm old school, in my 60s and just don't get it. I believe a handshake expresses what I am trying to say. I can't think back to when casual hugging amongst guys became the norm. It has gotten to the point where some of my Buddies do it every time they see ya', WTF!! 
I understand the circumstances that pic mentions, and believe they may merit the hug. These are when someone is going through something really tough. My Brother lost his Wife last month to cancer, they were childhood sweethearts and always together. You bet your ass I gave him the biggest hug I could to let him know how much I love he and my late sister-in-law. I hugged my Niece and Nephew the same way. This I get, BUT the whole; "come over here and give me a casual hug big guy" just doesn't cut it!!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I just remembered something. A few years ago, I learned that it's common for men in France to not only hug but kiss each other. I went to my cousin's wedding in Youngstown, OH & a friend of their family from France was staying with them. When we were introduced, I held out my hand & he went to kiss me. I instinctively put my hands on his chest to block him & everyone there laughed & told me it was normal for French people. I said, "Fine, but we're not in France, so he'll have to accept a handshake."


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

You know manhood has gone to hell when you see a man with a purse or is it a murse or when you see a man with a man bun, come on guys grow a set and use the bathroom you are supposed to.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

wirenut said:


> You know manhood has gone to hell when you see a man with a purse or is it a murse or when you see a man with a man bun, come on guys grow a set and use the bathroom you are supposed to.
> 
> View attachment 2379


I was really surprised the first time I saw a man with an earring.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There are Hugs, there are Hugs. And then, there are more hugs. It's a great question ,, you did include a specific direction with your original question. But the answers came back like a scattergun. 

:smt033:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup, being a manly man any more has gone all to Hell in a flower adorned fruit basket. 

I'm relieved that I'm not the only guy feeling this way. I've come this far sticking to my beliefs and ways, and too much time has passed for me to change now. 

Saw a show on tv last night. The guy had ear-rings, sporting a man bun, and was carrying his kid in a pouch, strapped to the front of his chest. 

Poor guy.....no chance of ever recovering. He's too far gone.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The other new trend the "fist bump" drives me nuts a hand shake tells you a lot about a person


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I use the fist bump sometime, or the forearm. 
REASON?
Working construction or similar , we usually urinate in porta johns, trees , behind equipment.
When Another crew meets up with another the fist touch became popular and sensible. :smt033


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I suppose that I grew up in an environment in which men don't express emotion, beyond a big smile or a back-slap. A firm handshake goes a long way in establishing a preliminary sort of male solidarity for men that are meeting for the first time, and trust and respect comes over time. So, a hug indicates fatherly or brotherly love to me, and very few non-family members have ever rated that. I would feel like a complete phony hugging a stranger or a casual acquaintance. It would indicate a trust or a bond that does not yet exist.


----------

